# which one to choose



## vishurocks (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. i want to go for bca programme and need ur suggestions. my choices are khalsa college amritsar, lpu jalandhar, tips dwarka(or any other college affiliated to ggsipu). So which one to go for.  Or suggest me something else.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ what course do you want?


----------



## vishurocks (Jun 23, 2011)

B.c.a.


----------



## henneryfall (Jun 26, 2011)

Many courses offer many colleges like BCA,BCOM,BBA after 12 th pass student.Khalsa college in Amritsar is the best bca college.All the facilities available for student like hostel,computer lab,workshop and qualified professor and given all the material each student.


----------



## jhon786 (Sep 1, 2011)

go for LPU jallandhar


----------

